# Itchy along spine



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico:

he has crusty sores(not oozing) ONLY along his spine area..... no where else.....

they are extremely itchy to him when touched.... I have shaved the areas, applied hydrogen peroxide with cotton balls to the the sores, dried and then apply Neosporin to the sores... this seems to help temporarily but the sores still keep coming...... at the moment he has 3 dime sized spots and I can see several smaller ones that I know will eventually grow.... 

does anyone have a remedy?? he hasn't ever had fleas, doesn't go out in the grass.... doesn't go around other dogs(other than Kody).... and Kody doesn't show these signs, just Chico......

HELP!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like a bacterial infection Jan. I think you might have to get a skin scraping. Midgie is extremely itchy along spine too & everywhere else for that matter, but she doesn't have soars. I keep her rubbed down with coconut oil and she's been having to take Zirtec & Benedryl like it's candy. I've also mixed up a concoction for fleas & ticks because she's so allergic to fleas. She doesn't have fleas or ticks, but I spray her just in case she gets one & I don't know it. The spray consists of ACV, Distilled white vinegar, baking soda & water.

A cool soothing bath with a hypoallergenic shampoo helps temporarily too.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

okies... thanks..... I do have appt with Vet, just want him comfortable until I get him there....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My first thought was some kind of doggy shingles, but I googled it, and there is no such thing. Dogs can get a form of the herpes virus, but it doesn't present like that. I tried googling "sores on spine of dog" and "itchy sores on spine of dog" and didn't see anything I thought would be an answer any different than Lisa said. I hate he's going through this. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Benedryl might help with the itchies 'til you can get him to the vet.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a feeling its allergy related since it only shows up during the spring/summer months. Seldom does he go out in the grass/outside (bad legs) but I suppose pollen is everywhere *sigh*......




.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jan, take a non scented baby wipe & wipe him down; feet & everything or giving him a bath. Rub his itchy spot with coconut oil to help sooth the skin. I would definitely give him a little Benedryl to calm him until you can get to the vet. Midgies been chewing the heck out her back end more than other parts of the body. I also have an air purifier running.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Schnauzers get a symdrome called comedo syndrome, where they develop acne or bumps along the spine. Very itchy and bumpy. It can become infected. Does that sound like what it might be?

Schnauzer Comedo Syndrome | Dermatology for Animals

You can google comedo syndrome and look at the images and see if it matches his symptoms.


----------

